# More than slightly miffed!



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

*More than slightly miffed! - UPDATE ?!?*

You might remember I just bought a Husqvarna YTH2148 on the 30th of last month (O.K., maybe not ). 

It has the B&S 'ELS' engine. At 5.4 hours it smoked (blue oil smoke) on start-up. I had checked the oil before startup & it was at the 'full' line. It did the same thing at 7.4 hours. But the oil level was still _right at_ the upper line. Yesterday, I mowed 2 acres, twice (first pass to knock it down, then a second pass to get it at the right level), for almost 6 hours of continuous run time.

When I checked the oil again this morning - I was gonna change it - (I left it on the trailer last night) it had burned enough oil to drop *below* the add line (the lowest line). Needless to say, I immediately called the 800 number.#[email protected]$: 

Don't get me wrong, I love the mower, it's ergonomics, & the cut... But, I won't be satisfied with anything less than a new engine. If it's screwed up now with less than 13 hours on it, it's screwed for good. They need to suck it up & replace it.:tellyou:

Angel


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

sure you dont mean YTH2148 I thought the 22 was the Kohler


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

You're right. Typo on my part. Fixed in the original now.


----------



## RockyJSquirrel (Jun 6, 2004)

It is normal for engines to burn more oil until they are broken in and the rings are fully seated. your good engine workout today probably did it some good. Is there anything wrong with the engine other than your obsession with some oil usage during break-in?


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I'll admit I don't know a lot about mower engines, but I do know a good bit about automotive engines. 

Smoking on start-up after only 5 hours (it didn't do it at all before) just isn't right. If it was a car, I'd say a valve stem seal had failed or was improperly installed. I don't know if these small engines use them or not. The smoking didn't get better on subsequent cold starts, it's gotten worse.

Also, For the first 7+ hours of run time (And I mowed hard then too - once almost 4 continuous hours on my 2 acre building lot) it didn't use a drop (O.K., maybe a drop, since it smoked on cold starts). 

Then, all of a sudden, it drinks better than 1/2 a quart on an engine that only hold 2 quarts? That's normal?? On a car, this would be indicative of a cracked oil control ring. Maybe small engines are just *way* different. 

My ancient Craftsman (from back when they were made by Murray), was used as hard (_if not harder_ - considering it was a smaller engine 14hp 1cyl vs 21hp 2cyl) on the same lot and it never, I mean *never*, burned any oil. I'd check it before each mow, when the oil turned from dark honey to black (no hour meter) I'd change it.

Is this what I'm supposed to expect from the newest generation of 'high performance' small engines from B&S? If so, it sucks.

If I'm off base, I'll admit it. But, I don't see how this can be considered 'normal'.

Thanks,
Angel


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Your right Angel. I wouldn't accept anything other than a new engine. It shouldn't be using any oil. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

You're not off base there, Angel. Sounds bogus to me, too. An engine that has been rebuilt may use some oil during break in, but a brand new factory engine usually does not. One time I rebuilt a Kohler K301 engine for a cemetery mower. After installing the engine I used it to mow my own lawn to break it in before delivery. After 4 hours of use the oil barely touched the dipstick, giving me a cold sweat. I topped it up and ever since it has never used any oil between changes.

The dealer may suggest topping up the oil level and run it again to see if it uses oil again (I'll bet it does). But a new engine is what I would hold out for.

I hope your dealer doesn't give you a lot of grief. And I hope it's not and indication of the quality in these new B&S engines.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The Kaw engine in my Cub use about 1/2 qt in the first 20hr but it dont use any now and it has 50hrs on it.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

stupid question.. you sure its not leaking a little? my kohler smokes at startup almost 30% of the time... but does not go through much oil at all..


and at one point i thought i was using a lot of oil, but the dealer had not tightened the oil filter and it was actually slowly leaking out..


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

SJ - not sure whether you're talking to me or Jody, but I just checked the engine over again & it's clean as a whistle. Still looks pretty. 

The service people are supposed to be here by noon today to look at it. I'll be sure to give you an update.

-=A=-


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would suggest changing the oil and watch the oil consumption again. If it continues to use this much oil, there is definitely a problem and I would take it back.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

how long is the break in on these motors and are you suppose to vary the Rpm and load during the break in. ? I did on my new 500hp EFI boat motor I was using oil fast during the first 8hrs now Im on 11hrs and it has slowed down on the BB, I have yet to break in the 25 Kohler on the GTH2548


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Chief - I wanted to get the warranty people involved just in case there is a significant problem down the road.

Topdj - I know on a new (or rebuilt) car engine you run 'em at 2500-3000 rpm for ~20 minutes to break in the cam, etc. Then drive 'em (varying rpms) for ~500 miles to get the rings to seat. 

After I brought the mower home, I ran it roughly an hour, varying the engine speed & load, alternating between mowing and just cruis ing around to seat the rings & continue the break-in period. I mowed again about 4 days later again varying engine speed & load. Then I went out to the building lot and spent about 4 continuous hours mowing. The smoking on start-up started after that, and has continued since then. Next, I mowed the yard at full speed (no significant oil use at this point). Lastly, was the almost 6 hours of mow time - that's when it used oil. It just doesn't seem 'normal'. But then again, I'm used to automotive engines.

I'll let you know what turns out with the service people.
-=A=-


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

*Update - No clue!?!*

The service tech was just here to check out my LT. Real nice guy. He checked the engine over - no oil leaks, pulled the plugs - they were clean, inspected the air filter/etc.

Cut to the chase... He had absolutely no idea where the oil went. The plugs weren't oil fouled, so he couldn't _definitely_ say it was, or wasn't, burning oil. Therefore, he couldn't 'justify' changing the engine. He just topped off the oil & told me to *"mow it hard"*! He told me that if the oil level drops again, to call him immediately, so he could check it again.

Well, I'll just say "Mow!" and see what happens. I'll keep y'all up on the goin's on.

L8r,
Angel


----------



## RockyJSquirrel (Jun 6, 2004)

Exactly. Nothing you have described indicates a serious problem. And soft breakins usually lead to more oil consumption later. Rings do not seat under no load or very light load, they seat when loaded heavily. So your mowing yesterday at 6 hours was when your rings finally started to seat. I would also guess that some oil was burned before then and perhaps you may have misread the dipstick. 

I stand by my opinion in my earlier post, nothing is wrong. 
:smoking:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Happy mowing, I hope it was just one of those things. My Kohler smokes once in a while, but I am sure it is just fuel if I don't get the choke off quick enough when I start it up!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I've had three Kohlers, not one has smokededro: edro:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't remember reading anything about topping off oil in a mower that is new and it is running the break-in oil. Wonder if that is okay to mix the two oils... guess it is.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I've had three Kohlers, not one has smokededro: edro: *



ive had 2 both smoked from time to time... as in once every 3-4 times starting them.. 
maybe its me.. they run great start great perform great.. just smoke sometimes..


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

My Cub (Kawasaki) used a good amount of oil during break-in too. Engines will use multi-viscosity oils at a faster rate than straight sae 30wt, according to my owners manual. 

Cant speak for everyone, but in my tractor, it came with "break-in oil", and is of the 10w30 variety. Again, I thought it used quite a bit, but it might have something to do with the multi-viscosity oil. 

As for adding oil, Tisenberg- I thought of this too. I added Castrol 10w30 as it is as close as I can get to whats already in there. It has to be better than the alternative (not adding any). After just over 7 hours, I changed the oil to sae 30wt., and it has not used enough oil to warrant adding more since then.

Good luck, Angel. Either way, i'd think they would stand behind their product enough to make it right.

Greg


----------

